# in my life, i love you more..



## claralikesguts (Dec 5, 2009)

damn. i hate blues on me.

face-
Maybelline concealer
translucent powder
Benefit Dandelion
Vanilla pigment

eyes-
NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk
Vanilla pigment
Too Dolly
Contrast
Smoke & Diamonds
Stately Black
W&W Mega Liner
L'oreal Telescopic Clean Definition mascara
Ardell Lacies

lips-
C-Thru l/g

















thanks so much for looking!


----------



## perfecttenn (Dec 5, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it. I think you can pull off any color!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Dec 5, 2009)

Your so beautiful, and blues do work for you!! I wish they did for me though..


----------



## Happyone81 (Dec 5, 2009)

That is really pretty! Your blending is perfect. What do you use the translucent powder for?


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not sure why you don't like blues because they look gorgeous on you!  I always love your FOTDs and your blending is perfection!


----------



## mariserinb (Dec 5, 2009)

the blues look awesome, i dunno what you are talking about! btw, every day when i put on my makeup i aspire to contour and blend like you


----------



## darbywynn318 (Dec 5, 2009)

I think the blues look amazing on you! Your blending is impecable!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 5, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks so much everyone! you're so kind <3

happyone, i use it to mattify my face and set my concealer


----------



## fintia (Dec 6, 2009)

I super love this.. and your hair looks so pretty you look like a doll!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks good to me, but I know how you feel. No matter how hard I try certain shades of blue and most greens look awful on me. Blah.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 6, 2009)

you have the nicest skin.


----------



## Donut (Dec 6, 2009)

I love the blue on you. It looks great!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Dec 6, 2009)

i love blues on u!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amazing look as usual!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I don't see why you don't like blues on you!!! You look absolutely beautiful and stunning!! Amazing blending! Flawless job.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Dec 6, 2009)

i love it!


----------



## limararwot (Dec 6, 2009)

Seriously?! This look is absolutely beautiful and those shades of blue look amazing on you. Your hair is to die for! How are you so dang gorgeous?!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Dec 6, 2009)

oo those lashes are amazing!


----------



## bowsandhearts (Dec 6, 2009)

Gorgeous as usual, Clara!!!

I love your makeup!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 6, 2009)

thanks a lot everyone.


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 6, 2009)

so pretty! u look like an ice princess lol


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 6, 2009)

Blues look fantastic on you!! 

Also like the title of your thread... that's one of my favourite Beatles songs


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Dec 6, 2009)

So pretty.


----------



## stephie06 (Dec 6, 2009)

girlie, blues look soooo good on you!!!


----------



## makeupaficionad (Dec 6, 2009)

well blues love you obviously, it looks great and i adore ur lashes


----------



## Candy Christ (Dec 6, 2009)

Argh! Your blending is perfection!!!


----------



## Assiee (Dec 6, 2009)

O gosh I wish there was a tutorial from this look you created! Lovee it!


----------



## Iya (Dec 6, 2009)

amazing!!! i love it


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you so much everyone


----------



## Cinci (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## bextacyaddict (Dec 6, 2009)

this is gorgeousss!


----------



## paparazziboy (Dec 7, 2009)

i think this look is absolutely beautiful


----------



## rbella (Dec 7, 2009)

Why do you hate blues on you???? This looks fabulous.  And, as others mentioned, your blending is amazing.


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 7, 2009)

thank you everyone!!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2009)

How can you hate this on you??  You can rock any shade - this is gorgeous.


----------



## shannyn92 (Dec 7, 2009)

WOW! Your looks are always AMAZING. What camera do you use?


----------



## User67 (Dec 7, 2009)

One of my all time favorites from you! I would love to know the color placement!


----------



## cyanidewine (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the blues look great on you!


----------



## na_pink (Dec 7, 2009)

pretty - i suck at applying falsiess


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_WOW! Your looks are always AMAZING. What camera do you use?_

 
thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a Nikon Coolpix s600 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nyla2120* 

 
_One of my all time favorites from you! I would love to know the color placement!_

 
wow, thanks so much! Vanilla pigment on the lid/highlight, Too Dolly in the crease, Smoke & Diamonds blending TD into Contrast, Contrast in the outer v


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 8, 2009)

you don't like blues on you? crazy! this is stunning! as always! thanks for sharing


----------



## Annigje (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh wow, real gorgeous, I love it


----------



## bambibrneyes (Dec 8, 2009)

This is very very pretty,,, i love it.


----------



## bambibrneyes (Dec 8, 2009)

ur skin looks so amazing,,,very pretty


----------



## AjaAbeni (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh how i've missed you!!! i think it looks WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Dec 8, 2009)

superb look and you're awfully cute


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 8, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you girls!!


----------



## PinkBasset (Dec 8, 2009)

You are so gorgeous! I agree with others, I think you look awesome in blues (as you would in any colour!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very good job!


----------



## blackeneddove (Dec 8, 2009)

Really? Because I think blues look great on you (what doesnt?!) This looks so pretty, it reminds me of winter. And I love the Beatles title reference


----------



## Dennitsa (Dec 8, 2009)

You look great in blues! You did an awesome job blending!


----------



## theleopardcake (Dec 8, 2009)

i don't understand. you should LOVE blues on you! gorgeous gal!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks so much everyone


----------



## Zoffe (Dec 9, 2009)

Those lashes look amazing!! :O


----------



## ohmygolli (Dec 12, 2009)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jess126xo (Dec 12, 2009)

your crazy, this is BEAUTiFULLLLLLL !


----------



## hotpink1326 (Dec 12, 2009)

Your blending always blows me away!! Youre so beautiful


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 12, 2009)

thanks so much girls <333


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Dec 12, 2009)

Simply Beautiful


----------



## makeupNdesign (Dec 13, 2009)

Stunning! You look like a living doll


----------



## x-giggles-x (Dec 13, 2009)

wow very nice those eyelashes make your eyes pop.


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Sythua (Dec 14, 2009)

O_O Blues look awesome on you, very beautiful ^_^


----------



## mistella (Dec 17, 2009)

that looks amazing!


----------



## Nox (Dec 18, 2009)

You hate blues on you?  But you look so good with them!  Beautiful FOTD.


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Dec 18, 2009)

Very pretty. I love how that white looks on your lid, very soft and velvety.


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 18, 2009)

thank you! <3


----------



## minakokanmuri (Dec 18, 2009)

wow! this is gorgeous! blues look awesome on you, what are you talking about? great blending


----------



## Lottascarlatta (Dec 18, 2009)

Those lashes are amazing!!!


----------



## Iya (Dec 20, 2009)

this is so amazing, I have these colours but i am not sure i can pull it off, 
(two thumbs up)


----------



## Ms.Matashi (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow very pretty!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Dec 21, 2009)

thanks so much!


----------



## siemenss (Dec 24, 2009)

great combination of color


----------



## littlepickle (Mar 1, 2010)

Are you kidding?? You look AMAZING!


----------



## January (Mar 1, 2010)

I know this is an older post - but you are the most beautiful girl EVER!! Amazing make up


----------



## LC (Mar 1, 2010)

perfect job!


----------



## Soeth23 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ohh! I love this.


----------



## geeko (Mar 1, 2010)

you have beautiful eyes


----------



## MoonGoddess (Mar 2, 2010)

that look is so awesome. wish i had the skills you have!


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks so much everyone!!


----------



## bambibrneyes (Mar 3, 2010)

so pretty, i love this look


----------



## HMC (Mar 3, 2010)

What are you talking about you hate blues on you?? That looks incredible, Girl!


----------



## gingin501 (Mar 3, 2010)

I love this to pieces!!!!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Mar 3, 2010)

The lashes make your eyes look like doll eyes!!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, I love it!


----------

